# Chemical storage



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Where does everyone store their chemicals/herbicide..etc?
Right now I've put them all in a storage bin in my crawl space under the house.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I keep mine in a Gladiator cabinet in my garage. I move them to the basement for the winter, though. Soon I'll have a shed and will keep them there during non-winter months.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

My garage is getting too hot to store the chemicals without worrying about decreased effective control. In the winter time it doesn't get very cold so I don't worry as much. I don't really want them inside the house with a 5 year old running around.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I keep mine in my garage and shop until i build a shed for just lawn stuff. Got a wire rack from lowes i think for it all.

What do you think is too hot for storage?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mine are stored in the garage. Humidity is present during summer months but I haven't noticed any decreased effectiveness yet of any herbicide.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Ballistic said:


> I keep mine in my garage and shop until i build a shed for just lawn stuff. Got a wire rack from lowes i think for it all.
> 
> What do you think is too hot for storage?


I haven't measured it but I'm sure it will get over 100 most days in the summer and Celsius instructs to store in a cool dry place.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I keep them in my shop, which i'm sure hits 100 regularly in the summer. The only things I bring inside during extreme weather are boutique car waxes.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I keep them in my shop, which i'm sure hits 100 regularly in the summer. The only things I bring inside during extreme weather are boutique car waxes.


I used to always keep my waxes in the fridge, especially when i lived in Las Vegas. I have moved on to the "coating/ceramic's" now.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Expensive small stuff like Celcius, Dimension, inside the house. Anything bought at big box store stays in the garage.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ballistic said:


> What do you think is too hot for storage?


This I'm curious about. Summers are upper 90s and days above 100 + humidity and my garage and shed get very warm. I've got "bulk" supplies such as T-Nex, ProD, Talstar, propiconazole, Celsius and would prefer to not store them inside my house.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

In the shed. Screw it. I only have about $2700 in liquid :?

Well, I do bring them in and store them in the basement in the winter time so they don't freeze.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I have moved my chemical collection to the laundry room of the house. 10' ceilings and about 6' from the dryer. What do you think? Insurance concerns? Toxic?

I am more than willing to leave them in the garage if it isn't going to effect longevity. However, my garage faces west and gets pretty hot during Oklahoma summers.

Please advise before you see the story of my early demise on the local news.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I store mine in a laundry room cabinet. :thumbup:


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I have moved my chemical collection to the laundry room of the house. 10' ceilings and about 6' from the dryer. What do you think? Insurance concerns? Toxic?
> 
> I am more than willing to leave them in the garage if it isn't going to effect longevity. However, my garage faces west and gets pretty hot during Oklahoma summers.
> 
> Please advise before you see the story of my early demise on the local news.


Exteris stressgaurd?? That's some good stuff!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

My shop is air conditioned and insulated. I usually go in a pond turn the ac on twice a week to help regulate temps


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I got some Celsius from a buddy last year, and he weighed it out and put it in a ziploc bag. I brought it home and was going to get a plastic container with a lid to put it in and just got busy with other stuff and forgot. What are the chances that it is still effective?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I store all of my stuff in the garage but it's in a closet that is located under the stairs that go to the bonus room so it's semi conditioned space and stays relatively mild in there all year around as it shares a wall with the laundry room in the house. I just added some new LED lights in there to brighten things up a bit.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

In this building


I have a cabinets set up this side holds herbicides/insecticide



This side has Fungicide/iron/biostimulants


It's not organize, I know, but it's the best I could do for now.


----------

